

Asynchrony in C# 5  - sriramk
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/vstudio/async.aspx

======
sriramk
There's a talk by Anders Hejlsberg going on right now at
[http://player.microsoftpdc.com/Session/1b127a7d-300e-4385-af...](http://player.microsoftpdc.com/Session/1b127a7d-300e-4385-af8e-ac747fee677a)

Eric Lipper has a good post at
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert/archive/2010/10/28/async...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert/archive/2010/10/28/asynchrony-
in-c-5-part-one.aspx)

This is particularly interesting to me since I've been writing a network bound
Windows Phone app. Writing concise code to express 'Do network work foo, don't
block UI thread, let me cancel if necessary, execute this piece of code when
done, execute this other piece of code on failure' has been challenging and
makes my code ugly. I love how this makes it simple

------
luffy
Looks like C# is borrowing even more from the F# playbook. Though from the
looks of it, I still like the F# implementation better.

Next in C#: workflows ( aka F# monads ).

I really wish they had dabbled more in dynamic programmic. I'd have loved to
see something akin to Python's multiple inheritance. ( EDIT: is this
technically dynamic? :p )

~~~
sosuke
Anders Hejlsberg gives an introduction in this video where he mentions F# as a
reference for ideas at the very beginning:
[http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Charles/Anders-Hejlsberg-
Intr...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Charles/Anders-Hejlsberg-Introducing-
Async)

------
akamaka
I went to watch the video titled "Anders Hejlsberg: Introducing Async –
Simplifying asynchronous programming", and I got a message saying "To view
this content, please install Silverlight".

I hate getting involved in bashing any company, including Microsoft, but this
is just infuriating, and it feels like an insult. I have had to write web
applications which encode video into multiple formats to ensure that visitors
to my website doesn't have any problem viewing the videos. It's a hassle, but
also not terribly hard.

I have a good friend who works for Microsoft, and I respect the people there,
and I know that there's no shortage of talent, and no reason why they can't
implement video formats that I can view on my Mac.

I just don't get why they want to force me to install Silverlight.

~~~
kevingadd
Silverlight works on the mac. Quicktime might be included with your mac, but
it's still a browser plugin just like Silverlight and Flash and it's not
included with windows computers.

~~~
kylecordes
The annoyance is that a plugin is required for content that is quite readily
publishable as a file type that could easily be processed by many brands of
computers and browsers. Video is such content, in 2010.

When I publish video, even if I happen to use a Flash plugin viewer (for
convenience), I usually also offer a link to the video file.

~~~
MarkSweep
They are using some sort of a fancy streaming protocol that auto-adjusts the
quality to match your bandwidth. While this sounds like a cool idea on the
face of it, it ends up meaning I can't force it into HQ which I know I have
the bandwidth for. Thus the code is all blurred out.

